# Herding a cat, aka painting in watercolor



## bbbaldie

I've reached a conclusion about watercolor: it's a feline medium. It's fun, affectionate, and playful. But it has a mind of its own. It will go from purring to claws-out snarling in a second, and then back to happy. It will stubbornly refuse to do what you want, and then do it without asking. And it leaves hair everywhere (paint stains).

Ink, on the other hand, is a predictable, lovable dog. It will obediently do exactly what you ask. It will occasionally have accidents, but they can generally be cleaned up with ease. 

All that being said, I managed to convince the feline medium to give me a portrait of Janis Joplin. We're going to see the traveling Broadway show (A Night with Janis) Thursday night. I'm thinking about throwing the pic in the car and offering it for sale as the crowd exits. If it's a pleasant evening, weather-wise, I just might.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Very apt description! Love it!

Great painting!


----------



## dickhutchings

Love it Love it Love it!


----------



## just

Great job coloring


----------



## bbbaldie

just said:


> Great job coloring


Thank you, sir, color has been a struggle for someone who decided to go with charcoal, later ink, and has stuck with it for 30+ years! 

One adjustment I've been having to make is to darken with color instead of black.


----------



## TerryCurley

I love your analogy of mediums to animals. I think I would consider oil as a bird, it can fly any where. I would put acrylic in that category also. 

The painting came out wonderful!


----------



## bbbaldie

TerryCurley said:


> I love your analogy of mediums to animals. I think I would consider oil as a bird, it can fly any where. I would put acrylic in that category also.


Oil is an African gray parrot. It's expensive, and requires special care. However, it is the unquestioned king of birds, at least as far as mimicry is concerned.

Acrylic is a cockatiel. Much cheaper, much easier to care for. And capable of beautiful sounds of its own. :smile:


----------



## leighann

Awesome analogy!!! I've only just began to play with watercolors, and they do NOT do what I want them to do, where as, the first time I used acrylics, they did exactly what I wanted...like a good puppy

Lovely painting :smile::smile:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Baldie.... Wonderful piece..


----------



## leighann

@Bushcraftonfire I like how you just sneak in on occasion eepwall:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

@leighann  I come in when I get something in my email that I think I need to reply to.


----------



## Innocence

This is amazing!! Love it!


----------

